# Special Agent William Sheldon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Agent*
*William Sheldon*
United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Monday, March 2, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 47

*Tour:* 16 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* 9/11 related illness

*Location:* New York

*Incident Date:* 9/11/2001

*Weapon:* Aircraft; Passenger jet

*Offender:* 19 suicide attackers

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Special Agent Bill Sheldon died as the result of cancer he developed as a direct result of participating in rescue and recovery efforts at the World Trade Center site following the 9/11 Terrorist Attacks.

Agent Sheldon assisted with directing people away from the towers on the day of the attack. He was then exposed to toxic debris while assisting with the search and recovery efforts at Ground Zero in the weeks following the attack. He and two other members of his 5-person ATF team were eventually diagnosed with cancer that was determined to be a result of their exposure to the toxic debris.

His health continued to deteriorate until he passed away on March 2nd, 2015.

Special Agent Sheldon was a U.S. Army combat veteran and had served with ATF for 16 years. He is survived by his wife and two young children.

On the morning of September 11, 2001, seventy-two officers from a total of eight local, state, and federal agencies were killed when terrorist hijackers working for the al Qaeda terrorist network, headed by Osama bin Laden, crashed two of four hijacked planes into the World Trade Center towers in New York City. After the impact of the first plane, putting the safety of others before their own, law enforcement officers along with fire and EMS personnel, rushed to the burning Twin Towers of the World Trade Center to aid the victims and lead them to safety. Due to their quick actions, it is estimated that over 25,000 people were saved.

As the evacuation continued, the first tower unexpectedly collapsed due as a result of the intense fire caused by the impact. The second tower collapsed a short time later. 71 law enforcement officers, 343 members of the New York City Fire Department and over 2,800 civilians were killed at the World Trade Center site.

A third hijacked plane crashed into a field in rural Pennsylvania when the passengers attempted to re-take control of the plane. One law enforcement officer, who was a passenger on the plane, was killed in that crash.

The fourth hijacked plane was crashed into the Pentagon in Arlington, Virginia, killing almost 200 military and civilian personnel. No law enforcement officers were killed at the Pentagon.

The terrorist attacks resulted in the declaration of war against the Taliban regime, the illegal rulers of Afghanistan, and the al Qaeda terrorist network which also was based in Afghanistan.

On September 9, 2005, all of the public safety officers killed on September 11, 2001, were posthumously awarded the 9/11 Heroes Medal of Valor by President George W. Bush.

The contamination in the air at the World Trade Center site caused many rescue personnel to become extremely ill, and eventually led to the death of several rescue workers.

On May 1, 2011 members of the United States military conducted a raid on a compound in Abbottabad, Pakistan where Osama bin Laden was hiding. During the raid, they shot and killed bin Laden.

Please click here to visit the memorials of all of the law enforcement officers killed in this terrorist attack.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Director B. Todd Jones
United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
99 New York Avenue, NE
c/o Special Response Team 5
Washington, DC 20226

Phone: (800) 800-3855

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22402-special-agent-william-sheldon#ixzz3TdNiO0cF


----------

